

Why do Government and State's official websites suck? - rokhayakebe

If the best coders work for governments, then what about the best designers? I have yet to run into a Government or State official website that looks decent and has a good search feature.
======
jfornear
An official's policy is more important than the way it is presented

------
pchristensen
Who says the best coders work for governments?

------
mixmax
Three words: design by committee.

